# Sensitron..........



## RedandWhite

............that is the strain.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*damn thats sweet. do you know the cross by any chance? the breeder?*


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks man. It was the best I've ever done, and I've done most of the heavy hitters. It's from Almighty Seeds and it half Jack Herer and half Sensi Star. It's our favorite around here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

thats a nice cross with a punch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she is beautiful.


----------



## RedandWhite

Grows like crazy, WILL stretch some, but with LST we got about a dozen baseball bat-sized colas off of it from seed. And man, it will put you down. Most potent I've ever seen.  Serious couch stuff- that how I like it, though.


----------



## Mutt

Those are some sweet lookin buds.


----------



## tallslim

what week are those plants in?


----------



## moth

beutiful man beutiful


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks guys-

TS- they were photographed while in week 7, I believe.


----------



## chronicman024

man we have a couple guys that have that strain going here also an yes this smoke is so awesome would deff. recomend


----------



## RedandWhite

I've got one that's starting 12/12 tonight along with 5 other strains, CM. Good thing I have clones. I still say it's among the best.


----------



## RedandWhite

Getting bent..........


----------



## LdyLunatic

awesome shots


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, LL. Here is the 'Tron 6 days into flower.


----------



## LdyLunatic

nice and bushy....lookin good


----------



## RedandWhite

It's now 14 days into 12/12 on the Sensitron.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great R&B. That sucker has packed on some bud since the last pics. How long does she flower for? *


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, BG.

Just now showing where the flowers will be. Believe me, size will not be a problem with this strain. I'm thinking it would be a good candidate for a SCROG, but I've never scrogg'ed before. Hell, I've only ever met one other person who grew this strain. It's a well-kept secret, I guess, but I don't mind letting the cat out of the bag-lol.

I usually flower it for 64-70 days, but this is the first time I've done it from clone.


----------



## Mutt

Nice lookin plant. Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## RedandWhite

What do you want to know?

I've done a lot of heavy hitters (AK-47, WW, SSH, Cherry Berry, Royal Hawaiian, NL, Skunk, Nebula just to name a few). In my opinion, the Sensitron is the best. That's just my opinion. When I turn others on to it, they pretty much say the same thing. I've never had anything like it. 

In the past, it's only been from seed. All of them were absolute monsters. At least bigger than anything else I've done with my single 1000w HPS. Last time around I did 3 of'em and averaged 6 ozs each. My best average on any strain. 

The only knock I had on them was that they will definately stretch more than most strains that first couple of weeks in flowering. You gotta stay on top with the LST. They handled nutes pretty well also in the past. I'm all about the organics, though.

They produced the biggest buds I've ever grown and when you grab hold of'em, they will leave your hands sticky and smelling like lemons. The pistils barely changed from their yellowish-white color even at 9 weeks.

Potency was like I said, the best I've seen and taste is almost like Kush or Diesel. Some say like cat-piss. I don't agree, because I don't think I could ever crave cat-piss.

Whatever you wanna call it, it gets on top of you in a hurry. I swear I can actually hear my mind buzzing-lol.


But then again, she may just be the Devil...............


----------



## RedandWhite

It's now at 17 days (3 days from my last pic).

Still going good.


----------



## RedandWhite

It's now been 3 weeks of flower.............


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up RedandWhite. Your lady is looking great. It's hard to believe how much a plant can change in three days. Anyway keep it up man love the pics.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

looking great


----------



## RedandWhite

26 days and all is well................


----------



## Mutt

lookin great.


----------



## LdyLunatic

nice pics......thanks for sharing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Those ladies are starting to get fat. Nice buds shots RedandWhite. Cant wait to see the next round of pics man. Great job. *


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks LL and TBG.

I'm hoping the plants get bigger, as this is the first time I've done clones of this strain. From seed, they were always huge.

Today is 4 weeks, one day.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*RedandWhite we only get one pic this time around. Minimum of 3 pictures please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding with ya. Your lady is looking great man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## RedandWhite

Sorry, dude-lol.

Here ya go........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*See now that's what i'm talking about. Damn your ladies are looking really great man. You can really start to see the trichromes building up on those ladies. Great pics. *


----------



## RedandWhite

32 days now............


----------



## Mutt

Makin my mouth water. Lookin great.


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, Mutt.

It's 5 weeks now.

I'll let the pics do the talking.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Holy crap RedandWhite those ladies are packing on the weight and the frost by the looks of things. Can't really see that good but those ladies have some nice color also. You can't be far off from harvest and i bet you can't wait. Great job man.  *


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks TBG.

The 'Tron goes pretty much all of 9 weeks, so I got about 4 more to go.

I'm ready, though, as I last grew it about a year and a half ago and am now just down to my last half-jar.

It's always been the biggest heavyweight in my garden. It's very satisfying to find that strain that is not only the most potent you've done, but the biggest yielder.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> Thanks TBG.
> 
> The 'Tron goes pretty much all of 9 weeks, so I got about 4 more to go.
> 
> I'm ready, though, as I last grew it about a year and a half ago and am now just down to my last half-jar.
> 
> It's always been the biggest heavyweight in my garden. It's very satisfying to find that strain that is not only the most potent you've done, but the biggest yielder.


*With 4 weeks still left those ladies are really gonna pack it on. Damn they are gonna be huge by the time harvest comes around. What is the average yield on one plant? *


----------



## RedandWhite

Least I ever got was 3.5 ounces, most was a few grams shy of 6. Usually yields right around 5, though.


----------



## LdyLunatic

VERY nice shots....so mouthwatering....awesome job


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks LL.

38 days now..............


----------



## rockydog

lookin real nice, what bank carries those seeds


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks Rockydog.

Sensitron is from Almighty Seeds. Although their site is currently down, Hemp Depot still offers it, I think.


----------



## rockydog

cool thanks, it looks amazing. good growing


----------



## LdyLunatic

man they are some nice girls


----------



## RedandWhite

Six weeks and my mouth is watering. 

Probably another 2-3 weeks to go yet.

The Sensitron always puts out the thickest, frostiest, most dense buds in the garden, no matter what else I have going.

42 days-


----------



## JerryG1989

dude those look fuckin delicious


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn RedandWhite everytime you put up pics they seem to get better and better. Those ladies look like they are really getting frosty. Harvest time is right around the corner.  *


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, guys.

And TBG- I dig your Red Dragon signature.........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys.
> 
> And TBG- I dig your Red Dragon signature.........


*Thanks man. I looked up the script on the net and it took me atleast an hour to find that part. I always loved it in the movie. Do you see?  *


----------



## RedandWhite

I see........


----------



## RedandWhite

43 days now..........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*RedandWhite I See?   The ladies are looking great man. Keep the pictures coming man we love them. *


----------



## Stoney Bud

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> 43 days now...


GOOD GAWD!

GOOD GAWD!

Damn man! Those are some FINE lookin bud!

If it smokes half as well as it looks, you've done it right man!


----------



## RedandWhite

TBG- I'm a picture-taking fool-lol! Always looking for the "right" shot, I guess. Glad you like'em.

SB- Many thanks. Believe me, this strain has it all. Grows like crazy, is quite beautiful, yields well, and is the most potent smoke I've ever seen.


----------



## Stoney Bud

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> Believe me, this strain has it all. Grows like crazy, is quite beautiful, yields well, and is the most potent smoke I've ever seen.


You may have said where you bought your seed from but I don't remember. This sounds like a strain I've got to try. I found em at one place listed as "Almighty Seeds":$160/15 seeds.

Owwww! Damn, that's steep.


----------



## RedandWhite

SB- Almighty Seeds are the breeder for Sensitron, but I got mine from Heaven's Stairway a couple of years ago. I see Hemp Depot has them for $125.00. Believe me, their worth every penny.


----------



## RedandWhite

48 days now and all is well..........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Holy crap RedandWhite those ladies look like they are putting on some serious weight. Nothing like a fat frosty lady in the garden.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> SB- Almighty Seeds are the breeder for Sensitron, but I got mine from Heaven's Stairway a couple of years ago. I see Hemp Depot has them for $125.00. Believe me, their worth every penny.


Thanks man. After a few more crops, I'll probably get some. I've got 6 strains on hand now that I haven't had time to grow yet.

So many strains, so little space to grow! I need about 10 acres.

Ha!


----------



## rockydog

lookin great, is that weight per plant?


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, TBG. I like fat girls-lol. Stinky ones, too.

SB- with Almighty's own site being down, and HS also down, I'd say get your Sensitron beans as soon as you can before they're unavailable. It's a very special strain.

RD- from seed I usually get 5-6 oz.s per plant. This time as a clone, it's looking like maybe only 4, but I won't complain. It's the most powerful smoke I've ever seen.


----------



## RedandWhite

Now we're at 54 days and she won't be going much longer.

So stinky, so sticky soooo sweet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn RedandWhite those ladies are just getting bigger and bigger everytime you post pics. Man those buds are looking killer for sure. Great job man.  *


----------



## rockydog

that is incredible red and white. Keep doin what ur doin


----------



## RedandWhite

Fifty six days on the button.

She's done.

As this part of the thread winds down, I want to take the time to thank everyone who participated and although this crop's down (except for one SSH I still have going), I will be doing this strain again in the future.

Maybe when I do, I'll just bump this thread and keep it going.

Here she is.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn RedandWhite i can't believe the thread is coming to an end already. It seems like you just started it yesterday. Let me be the first to say it was a pleasure following your grow and checking out your nice pics. Be sure to give us a dry weigh in and a quick smoke report. Can't wait for your next grow. GREAT JOB REDANDWHITE. *


----------



## LdyLunatic

those are fat colas and plants!!!  nice work


----------



## Stoney Bud

Man R&W, those are some awesome looking buds man! Like Bro Grunt said, can't wait to hear a smoke report back.

Good Job man!


----------



## RedandWhite

TBG- Thanks for everything. It was a pleasure posting the pics and getting feedback. I'll definately be back. I need to find a better mother for the 'Tron and I still have 3 seeds, so I'll probably do it again real soon. I also have Grape Fruit beans gifted to me from Reeferman, so you may see that grow soon, too.

LL- It was nice talking to you here and look forward to getting your input in the future.

SB- Thanks. And yes, there will be a smoke report soon.


----------



## Mutt

This journal was a pleasure to view. Great grow and nice huge buds. You do have one hell of a green thumb dude. can't wait until the next grow.


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, Mutt.

This strain can make anyone look really good-lol.

The mother that this cut came from has thrown 2 hermies now (both for my brother), so that's another reason you may see it from seed alongside the GF soon.

I still have beans of Royal Hawaiian, Nebula, Northern Lights, SSH, and Cherry Berry as well as the Sensitron and GF.

And I can always get clones of the Tooty Fruity, CB, SSH, and Sensitron (from this line, though) when I need them.

So many strains, so little time.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> SB- Thanks. And yes, there will be a smoke report soon.


 

Cant wait to hear, I was thinking about this strain on my next grow...


----------



## RedandWhite

The Sensitron has been manicured and is now in the jars. We've sampled it and I must say it's going to be just as good as ever. I mean we were fucked up for like 3 hours from a little popcorn nugget. Had to eat a sandwich and I was still ripped. Love this stuff.


----------



## Mutt

Wow those are gorgeous looking. Mind if we know what your curing method is?


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, Mutt.

I simply trim the huge fans off (I'll get the smaller ones later), hang the plant to dry for a few days, then manicure it into buds (this is where I get the smaller leaves off), then it goes to a paper sack for a couple more days, then it's on to glass jars to cure indefinately.

I do, however, "burp" (open) the jars for the first 2-3 weeks for at least 20-30 minutes a day.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*KILLER RedandWhite flat out KILLER. Enjoy the harvest man.  *


----------



## RedandWhite

I just wanted to let everyone kknow that High Times magazine will be running a pic of my Sensitron in their November issue's Pix of the Crop column. I just received the September issue and they ran one of my Cherry Berry pics (page 78). Yes, it's the one that says it's from "Bulldog from Chicago".

Peace.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> I just wanted to let everyone kknow that High Times magazine will be running a pic of my Sensitron in their November issue's Pix of the Crop column. I just received the September issue and they ran one of my Cherry Berry pics (page 78). Yes, it's the one that says it's from "Bulldog from Chicago".
> 
> Peace.


*Congrats on the pictures man. Were gonna be sending in some pictures in the near future.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hey RedandWhite do these pics look familiar.  Great job man.  *


----------



## rockydog

R&W congrats on the very successful grow. Cant wait to see more in the future


----------



## RedandWhite

More than familiar, TBG-lol. 

I sent way better pics (in my opinion), but that is the one they wanted. The pic they will use in November was also in this journal, so you should recognize it.

And thank you also for the kind words, rockydog.


----------



## Mutt

Wow on the covor of high times. The weed growers dream. Thats like a rock star and rolling stone. Congrats man. Your famous. (too bad its you cover name huh).
Hope to see more of your photos on there. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## RedandWhite

Thank you, Mutt.

Well not the cover, just in the "Pix of the Crop" section. We're plenty proud, though.

I see the HT website still hasn't updated to the September issue yet- they're still on August. Heck, I've had my September issue for over a week now, so it shouldn't be much longer for the site to change.

Just to let you all know-I HAVE been doing something. I planted 4 Grape Fruit beans gifted to me by Reeferman on July 9th. Only 3 came up and 1 died, so I now have 2 working on their second set of leaves. I also did my last 2 Sensitron beans with the hope of finding another mother, but neither came up. At least I still have that line going at my buddy's place.

So tonight I'll plant a couple Royal Hawaiian, Nebula, Northern Lights and 2 more Grape Fruit beans that I have been germing for a couple of days.

It's been awhile since I did an all-seed grow. I guess I forgot how hit and miss it can sometimes be. If all else fails, I can go pick up my clones, but I'm trying for some good mothers on these strains so I can go back to working with all females.

Later.


----------



## Mutt

RedandWhite said:
			
		

> So tonight I'll plant a couple Royal Hawaiian, Nebula, Northern Lights and 2 more Grape Fruit beans that I have been germing for a couple of days.


 
I can't wait to see the Royal Hawaiian and Nebula. I'll be keeping an eye out.


----------



## RedandWhite

With the exception of the GF, I've already done all these other strains in the past. The RH is really good. I'm hoping to find more vigorous mothers for clones this time around.

The Nebula is good, too, just not as good as the RH.

Oh, and I found one remaining Sensitron seed this morning, so that will go, too. If it doesn't work out, I'll do some clones of it maybe next time.


----------



## RedandWhite

Well after wrapping up my last grow (which was Grape Fruit, Royal Hawaiian and Northern Lights), I went ahead and grabbed a couple of my Sensitron clones from my buddy and started vegging them around the first of November.

After a rather uneventful veg (except for the ongoing tying and re-tying due to the unbelieveable stretch of this strain), the lights were flipped about four weeks ago.

Now that we're about halfway done, they're really starting to look nice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats going on RedandWhite. Man those ladies are looking fantastic like all of your plants usually do. What ya got planned for your next round? *


----------



## RedandWhite

Hey there, TBG.

Good to see ya, old pal.

Thanks for the compliment. The 'Tron makes it look easy. A top-notch strain.

I'm also doing 2 Cherry Berry's and a Northern Lights (all clones) with these 2 Sensitrons.

Next time? Hell, I've gotta get safely through this one first-lol.

But I'm always thinking ahead and have been figuring maybe 2 Royal Hawaiians, a Tooty Fruity,  and a Grape Fruit clone.  

I also have 2 seeds from an ounce a friend of a friend bred. It's called "Melon", and smells AND tastes like watermelon! The breeder is now away for a few years and I have the only two seeds left. The good news is that they're both hard, dark and appear to be viable. Talk about pressure-lol. I just hope I can get a good female from one and carry this strain on.

But for now, the Sensitron is still what we consider the "Holy Grail", if you will.


----------



## BSki8950

i was just wondering what type of lights you are using ???? thanks


----------



## RedandWhite

1,000w HPS......


----------



## RedandWhite

38 days on the Sensitron now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*RedandWhite i love that Sensitron man. The buds that lady produces look beautiful for sure man and i bet the smoke is even better. You always do a great job on your grows and this one doesn't seem to be any different. Great job mang.  *


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

Hey RW! Another wonderful growth like just like the previous.....Always beautiful plants...:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## RedandWhite

Thank you both very much.


----------



## RedandWhite

45 days now.

Couple of weeks is all that's left.


----------



## Elephant Man

Definately putting this strain at the top of my wish list.  Very nice well detailed grow, and congrats on making the mag. :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Everything is looking great as always RedandWhite. Those calyx's are really starting to swell up. MMMMMMMMMMMMan does that **** look good.  *


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, EM. It's really all it's cracked up to be.

You're right, TBG. They are now starting to swell, or "club" a bit. I was a little worried that it took so long, but I have a theory. 

I think I may have damaged the root ends when I put the stakes in (4 each). I almost didn't see any growth for a week or so after that. 

Now I'm seeing the swelling and all the hairs are turning a nice orange color. 

I know it's a little off-topic here, but I can't resist showing you all my Northern Light clone (indica pheno) from a clone of a plant I did last time around. She was put into flowering along with this crop of Sensitron (47 days ago), but was much smaller than everything else.

She's almost done.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

WOW!!! Those plants look fantastic and the clone even better!!!! Well done!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Very nice as always RedandWhite. How long does the NL flower for? *


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks you two.

50 days and the NL is usually done, TBG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I think were gonna have to give NL a try sometime down the road here. We grew some crosses of NL which were Northernberry and Northern Skunk from Peak seeds. We liked them alot very nice high and taste. Plants stay nice and small and very compact with huge leaves. That's our kind of plant.  *


----------



## RedandWhite

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I think were gonna have to give NL a try sometime down the road here. We grew some crosses of NL which were Northernberry and Northern Skunk from Peak seeds. We liked them alot very nice high and taste. Plants stay nice and small and very compact with huge leaves. That's our kind of plant.  *


 
TBG- I've NL several times (all from Joey Weed), and we've been cloning off of two totally different ends of the spectrum. One mother was a nice, fat, short, bulky indica pheno. The other is a tall, lanky, slower finishing, narrow-leaved sativa pheno. The sativa pheno is much prettier, but we prefer the indica one. One of these days, I may try to do some crosses using both, I've just got too many irons in the fire right now-lol.

Back to the topic at hand.

Sensitron pics.


----------



## Elephant Man

Is this a grow journal?  Just noticed where it was posted...seems to fit pretty good in bud pics too LOL. 

They are in soil, yes?  Any chance of you giving up your soilmix / fertilizer recipe?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

MY COMPLIMENTS!!!!! :aok: Those are BIG, BIG, BIG buds!!! Have you ever smoked it? What does it taste like?


----------



## RedandWhite

EM- my soil mix is Fox Farm Ocean Forest with addaed perlite. Nutes are Pure Blend, bat guanos, Doc's Even Keel, Cal-Mag, and Beastie Bloomz.

HOK- Thanks. Yes, I've done the Sensitron a half-dozen times or so. It has a strong (but nice) sour taste. Very powerful.


----------



## RedandWhite

Remember that Northern Lights plant I showed you all a few days ago?

She came down a little while ago this morning.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*That's nice RedandWhite. Man you sure know how to grow some beautiful ladies my friend. How many more ladies ya got in flower? How long before they all come down? *


----------



## RedandWhite

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *That's nice RedandWhite. Man you sure know how to grow some beautiful ladies my friend. How many more ladies ya got in flower? How long before they all come down? *


 

I got four left my friend.

One will come down tomorrow night, the rest within a week.

Thanks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Be sure and get some harvest pics up for us. :aok: *


----------



## RedandWhite

You know I will, buddy.

53 days and the fan leaves are dropping fast.

Almost there now.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

Hey RW!!! You are almost there and looking forward already to your next grow!!! Very beautiful plants!!
How long have they been in vegetation and flowering stage?


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, H-O-K.  

These plants vegged 4-5 weeks and have been flowering for 53 days so far.


----------



## Bojok

Nice lookin plants there Redandwhite.........They just might be ready for you to smoke them down and watch DA BEARS win a Super Bowl. What a treat......Keep growin dem fine ladies and chear hard for DA BEARS:yay:


----------



## RedandWhite

Thanks, Bojok.

You know I will!


----------



## RedandWhite

OK, guys and gals, it's almost the end for these two. :ciao: 

One is close to 50% amber (that will fall tomorrow), and the other is probably half that (but should go Monday or Tuesday).

They just got their last watering right after these pics were taken. 

My Train Wreck, Amnesia 99, Royal Hawaiian and Grape Fruit clones are begging to get under that big light for 18 hours at a time. :fly:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hey RedandWhite if ya need any help trimming them fine arse ladies just give me a yell and i'll be on my way.    *


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

Ouuuuuhhhhhhhh!!!!! Cute girls!!!!


----------



## RedandWhite

TBG- that's one good thing about this strain- it loses so many fan leaves that there's not a whole lot left to trim. It's almost a pleasure,    but I would never turn down an offer of help.

H-O-K- You're right- very cute, but I like'em all,no matter how they look. :ccc: . Thanks.


One was cut this morning, the last one will go another day or two.


This is the one that just came down today.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

R, you said "one was cut this morning", which is that one in the pictures above....is that one plant or 2?


----------



## RedandWhite

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> R, you said "one was cut this morning", which is that one in the pictures above....is that one plant or 2?


 

The pics are of the one that was cut down this morning.


----------



## RedandWhite

And now we wrap this one up.

The last one came down.

It's gonna be a great spring/summer.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Very nice man. How much ya think ya got this time around as far as yield goes? Whatever it is it's gonna be some nice smoke by the looks of the ladies. Great job as always my friend. :aok: *


*Da Bears  :48: *


----------



## RedandWhite

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Very nice man. How much ya think ya got this time around as far as yield goes? Whatever it is it's gonna be some nice smoke by the looks of the ladies. Great job as always my friend. :aok: *
> 
> 
> *Da Bears :48: *


 
Thanks, man.

It's lookin' like 3.5-4 ozs maybe off the first one.

This one might be a little bigger.

It is tremendous smoke, my friend. Thank you.

GO BEARS!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Be sure and post some nice dry nug shots so we all can sit back and drool. Once again great job man.  *


----------



## tallslim

everything baby... from the wattage your use to the yeild of each specimen.  on yeah how big are your growing containers in relation to gallons.


----------



## RedandWhite

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Be sure and post some nice dry nug shots so we all can sit back and drool. Once again great job man.  *


 
Thanks, man. It's a great strain.

TS- I use 5 and 6 gallon containers.

Thanks.

Here are some drying/curing shots.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Very nice RedandWhite. TBG reaches over on the table and packs the bong. :bong1:   .  By the looks of things you don't have to worry about running out.   Yet another grow bites the dust for RedandWhite. :ciao: *


----------



## RedandWhite

tallslim said:
			
		

> everything baby... from the wattage your use to the yeild of each specimen. on yeah how big are your growing containers in relation to gallons.


 
TS- I just re-read your post. Sorry, man, I've been hitting the bong with some Super Silver Haze in it for the last couple of hours-lol.

I use 1000w HPS, pole fan, and tunes in roughly a 10X10 area. Soil is Fox Farm ammended with bat guano, limestone and perlite. Nutes are all organic- bat guanos (Mexican and Jamican), Pure Blend, Diamond Nectar, Cal-Mag and Doc's Even Keel makes up most of my feedings. About half-way thru flower, they get some Beastie Bloomz, too.

Thanks.


----------



## RedandWhite

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Very nice RedandWhite. TBG reaches over on the table and packs the bong. :bong1:  . By the looks of things you don't have to worry about running out.  Yet another grow bites the dust for RedandWhite. :ciao: *


 

Thank you, sir. 

If you're ever in Chicagoland........well, you know.


----------



## gripandrip

wow,my first grow is going to be bagseed..just in case i butcher it,but my next grow will be sensitron after seeing this..not that i expect anything even remotely red and white's calibur,but it looks to have a tremendus upside,i have 2 questions if you don't mind
1.can sensitron be grown outdoors?
2.is hempdepot.ca the only place to get almighty seeds?

ok,like i said..all bagseed for me first time,will be back in may with pics for everyone to laugh at..i mean to offer guidance


----------

